

Want high ROI? PPC can help - kneoteric
http://www.kneoteric.com/blog/google-adwords/want-high-roi-ppc-can-help
According to a recent survey done by MarketingSherpa and Ad:tech, Pay per click advertising is the most preferred online marketing tactic for increased ROI.
======
mahmud
1) notorious HN spammer.

2) PPC is dead. Let it rest. The botnet operators killed it.

